# Car jerks at slow speeds



## rail_gunnerin (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi 
Since I gassed up last time I'm having a weird problem with my 95 Altima. The car starts jerking when I put it into gear (not manual shift) . Once the car picks up a little bit of speed the jerking goes away and the car drives smooth. I would appreciate any help I can get....
Aaron


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did this ever happen before the last time you gassed up? Sounds like you used regular unleaded gas.


----------



## rail_gunnerin (Apr 15, 2004)

Well this is the first time its happening. No jerks when in netural. When in gear and the brake is held down or when the car is moving slowly it starts jerking terribly.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

rail_gunnerin said:


> Well this is the first time its happening. No jerks when in netural. When in gear and the brake is held down or when the car is moving slowly it starts jerking terribly.


When was the last time that you changed the spark plugs and the fuel and air filters. I think your main problem is the fuel filter is clogged more now because you say it happened after you filled it up. You stir up the tank sediment each time you fill up or some stations have older tanks which sediment accumulates and each time they fill the tank that gets stirred up too. A good tune-up should cure your problem.

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

PM responded to!


----------



## rail_gunnerin (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you for the advice good folks, I'll get the car tuned up...


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

im thnking a blown 02 sensor or a dirty maf


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

steveo24 said:


> im thnking a blown 02 sensor or a dirty maf


thats a little hasty and expensive for an initial diagnosis. the first thing that should be done is check the ecu for codes. if it is indeed o2 or maf related, there should be a stored code for it. the fact that it goes away off idle leads me to believe that its not as serious as it could be. sometimes a loosely connected sparkplug wire will do it or even a loose sparkplug, which is actually pretty common for our altimas. start simple and go from there. the goal is to diagnose it and repair it the first time, not change out parts till you get it right.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

I've had this happen at the dealership twice with 93-95 altimas. Check for broken or torn vaccume lines near the throttle body. When its in neutral, it doesnt torque the engine, but once you put it in gear and initially torqe the engine, it seperates where there is a tear... it puts it in a rythme until it finally settles down.

Listen for a hissing sound at idle with the hood up, and spray carb spray on all the hoses

-Corey


----------



## rail_gunnerin (Apr 15, 2004)

Well the mechanic said that it was a faulty fuel filter and the car was running on three cylinders ... Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

problem solved, thread is closed.


----------

